# Can I Activate & Use a VIP211K with an Analog SD TV?



## winter60 (10 mo ago)

Hello, I am new to this site. Is there anyone here who uses a Dish Network VIP211K receiver with an old analog SD television? Thus it would be connected using the receiver’s S-Video, composite, or Ch. 3 RF connection.

My situation: Last fall I became a Dish subscriber but I only needed a single non-DVR receiver so I opted for a single Wally only. The tech came and installed a triple LNB (Western Arc) and ran a single coax cable from the dish to the Wally. He said all new installations are now using a single down-feed line. If I ever want to upgrade to multiple receivers, I would need to give up the Wally and go with a Hoppy (for the host), and then add Joey receivers as client receivers using a Hybrid Solo Hub.

I still have my old Dish Pro 500 that has a twin LNB for 119 and 110 that I installed myself 10 years ago when I had Dish and a 322 SD receiver & Dish service.
I have an old analog SD television in the basement that I would love to connect it to this Dish 500 for SD only so I am thinking I don’t need the 129 orbital. I can get a VIP211K receiver but am not sure if I can get it activated. So my questions:

Will Dish still activate a VIP211K receiver as a second receiver on my account even though I would be using a second dish antenna? I called three times and got all sorts of conflicting answers from no, they do not allow two dishes on one account, to the VIP211K is not allowed with my Wally to maybe to don't know!.
Can a VIP211K be used with a Dish 500 Pro (119 & 110 only) or will it complain during dish aiming that it cannot see the 129 slot?
Do SD programs on a VIP211K look normal when viewed from the composite or S-Video connection or are the program’s aspect ratios incorrect (stretched or compressed) like on the Wally but are correctable using the zoom or stretch settings on the Wally?
Thank you in advance for any replies and have a great day!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You're probably going to get pushback from DISH but that's kind of what adding "tailgating" to your account would do.

When I added a purchased ViP211K to my account, I was good to go. I used a DISH 1000 as I had one. As a "mobile" account, I can enable and disable the ViP211K at will to save $5/month when I'm not using it for extended periods. I have a Hopper w/Sling so I can actually use the ViP211K on my DPP home dish if I want.


----------

